# Recommended Torque for 18618-01 Tine shaft bolt



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi All,
My seals are all replaced and now I am reattaching the tines to the tine shaft but was wondering what is the recommended torque?

The nut is a nylock that is 5/8" with 18 (fine) threads. I am presuming it is a grade 5 and the recommended torque limit on boltdepot.com is 128 lb-ft. That seems exceedingly high.

Did Bolens ever publish torque requirements for the 18618-01 tiller?

Your input is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It should be more like 55-60 ftlbs .


----------



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey jhngardner367 and all,

I went to the official Nylok website and they said for a standard torque for a grade 5 bolt and nylok nut go to 70% of the upper limit of the mil spec. So approximately 120ft-lbs *0.70= 84 Ft-lbs 

I slowly worked my way up to 75Ft-lbs and then quit tightening because it felt awfully tight and I did not want to damage the nut or tine shaft. 

I used a similar formula dependent on the bolt size to attach the tines and tine extensions to the tine shaft hub. So i will frequently check those bolts while I till to make sure those bolts do not come loose. Unfortunately, once the tine extensions are mounted I cannot check the tine shaft bolts beyond gross loosening of the extensions. hopefully I wont' have a problem.

Thanks


----------

